# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET publica nuevos datos sobre extremos de temperatura y precipitación referidos a las proyecciones de cambio climático

## Luján

De la web de la AEMET:

*AEMET publica nuevos datos sobre extremos de temperatura y precipitación referidos a las proyecciones de cambio climático* 




> 05/07/2011  AEMET publica en su web los últimos datos sobre  extremos de temperatura y precipitación referidos a las proyecciones de  cambio climático en España, como complemento a la información de que ya  se dispone actualmente sobre valores medios y dentro de los mismos  escenarios (Véase  http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/cambi...t/proyecciones).
> 
>     Para presentar la nueva información se han elegido un conjunto de  índices de extremos muy intuitivos entre los más utilizados para que  sean fácilmente interpretables. Se incluyen tres índices referidos a   precipitación: número de días de lluvia, precipitación intensa y  duración del periodo seco; dos a temperaturas máximas: número de días  cálidos y duración de olas de calor y dos a temperaturas mínimas: número  de noches cálidas y número de días de helada. Todos ellos van  acompañados de la estimación de sus incertidumbres. Esta información  está disponible por comunidades autónomas y procede de  la  regionalización dinámica realizada en el marco del proyecto europeo  ENSEMBLES correspondiente a un escenario de emisión intermedio, en  concreto el A1B.
>    Los nuevos datos revelan que existe una tendencia a aumentar el  número de días cálidos y de noches cálidas en España. Esta tendencia es  menor en el litoral norte peninsular. También existe una tendencia a la  disminución del número de días de heladas asociada al aumento de las  temperaturas mínimas. Esta disminución es más apreciable en algunas  regiones.
>    Otra tendencia observada hace referencia a una mayor duración de  las olas de calor, más clara en la segunda mitad del siglo XXI y en la  mitad meridional, aunque la duración muestra una gran incertidumbre.
>    En cuanto a precipitaciones, se advierte una ligera tendencia a que  la reducción en el número de días de lluvia sea mayor en el sur y zona  mediterránea y a que el aumento en la intensidad de las precipitaciones  sea mayor en las zonas interiores. La disminución del número de días sin  precipitación lleva asociada una tendencia a que los periodos secos  sean más largos, aunque existe bastante incertidumbre en cuanto a su  duración. En general, las tendencias en los extremos de precipitación  muestran más incertidumbre que los extremos de temperatura.
> 
>   Proyecciones en días cálidos


Merece la pena seguir el enlace: http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/cambi...t/proyecciones

----------

